# Braided Line



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

What pound test of braided for Shimano Stradic 2500 and 3000? Also does anyone have a preferred brand?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I fish the 3000's in my redfish tournament and love them. But sometimes the bail binds a little. Still haven't found a reason for that...



But anyway, I use suffix braid 20#.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I have been using 30lb Power Pro. Im just concerend because Im having too many wind knots. i have tried mono but would much rather used braid. I have heard of guys using a 10 feetof mono top shot. What are thoughts?


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

10# powerpro and 20# floro leader.It will cast a mile!Have your drag set properly and you can land pretty much anything inshore.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fish Happens (9/17/2009)*I fish the 3000's in my redfish tournament and love them. But sometimes the bail binds a little. Still haven't found a reason for that...
> 
> But anyway, I use suffix braid 20#.


Ha, thebail on my 3000 started binding as well..


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

The bail on my 3000 sustain is doin the same thing..

I use 10 or 20# suffix braid and very very rarely get wind knots.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

So whats the deal with the binding? I'm thinking about sending them back to Shimano after tournament season and making them fix it. You have any ideas why they are doing that?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *tie 1 on (9/17/2009)*Thanks for your reply. I have been using 30lb Power Pro. Im just concerend because Im having too many wind knots. i have tried mono but would much rather used braid. I have heard of guys using a 10 feetof mono top shot. What are thoughts?


Try Suffix.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The bail spring on those has a little bit too much freedom of movement inside the bail arm and sometimes torques a little which will cause the binding. Shimano should take care of it easily. 

I always fish 15-20lb power pro or tuf-line XP.I like the Tuf-line a little better in the casting department but its not as readily available in most local shops.

Wind knots are <U>usually</U> generated by either loose line on the spool or trying to cast a lighter bait than what is recommended for the rod.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *Splittine (9/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tie 1 on (9/17/2009)*Thanks for your reply. I have been using 30lb Power Pro. Im just concerend because Im having too many wind knots. i have tried mono but would much rather used braid. I have heard of guys using a 10 feetof mono top shot. What are thoughts?
> ...




I love Suffix. Wont fish with anything else. But remember, Suffix braid is a little stiff at first. But I promise, it will loosen up.





> *tunapopper (9/18/2009)*The bail spring on those has a little bit too much freedom of movement inside the bail arm and sometimes torques a little which will cause the binding. Shimano should take care of it easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Tuna. I was kind of thinking that might be the problem.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid 15#. Cast a mile, costs a lot, lasts a long time. Ive had my 2500 spooled for over a year now and have only turned it around once. Have caught tons of hardtail, ladyfish, and bonita at the beach and a bunch of trout in the bay. Never had any issues and maybe one or two tangles the entire time.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (9/18/2009)*The bail spring on those has a little bit too much freedom of movement inside the bail arm and sometimes torques a little which will cause the binding. Shimano should take care of it easily.
> 
> I always fish 15-20lb power pro or tuf-line XP. like the Tuf-line a little better in the casting department but its not as readily available in most locaIl shops.
> 
> Wind knots are <U>usually</U> generated by either loose line on the spool or trying to cast a lighter bait than what is recommended for the rod.


Thanx for the explenation on the bails binding. Guess ill send it back and see how they take care of it.

Give J&M tackle a call i think they are the distributors for tuff line. Thats probably why your having a hard time finding it.


----------

